
12factor: Methodology for Building Software-as-a-Service Apps - binarray2000
http://www.12factor.net/
======
lifeisstillgood
Some interesting ideas, but I would rather see much more detail - the concepts
are unarguable, the daily practises is in my experience so variable that
different shops would be incompatible.

Edit for clarity

